# Dòng ấm chén men rạn cổ cao cấp bát tràng có gì thú vị?



## gomsubaokhanh (8/9/21)

Trong các loại ấm chén hiện nay, ấm chén men rạn cổ Bát Tràng thuộc dòng cao cấp nhất, ngang tầm với men lam. Thế nhưng lại ít ai biết về nguyên nhân và những bí mật để tạo ra được một bộ ấm chén men rạn. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu trong bài viết sau.

Ấm chén men rạn cổ là gì? Ưu điểm dòng ấm men rạn
Ấm chén men rạn cổ có đặc trưng riêng, hoàn toàn khác và có thể nhận ra, phân lập với bất kì loại ấm chén khác.

Sắc men mang màu trầm đục hoài cổ. Trên thân chúng là những đường rạn tam giác, tứ giác, ngũ giác… màu đen, xám hoặc vàng nâu… Những đường rạn này tạo nên vẻ cổ điển, dễ dàng phân biệt với những sản phẩm ấm chén thông thường khác.




Ấm chén men rạn cổ ngoài đặc trưng về thẩm mỹ, chúng còn có những ưu điểm:

Chất liệu bền bỉ với thời gian: Nhờ nguyên liệu là đất cao lanh cao cấp, chế tác và nung trong nhiệt độ cao hơn 1200 độ C, thành phẩm xương ấm bền chắc, chịu được nhiệt lớn.
Dậy lên vị trà nguyên bản: Cấu trúc thiết kế đặc biệt, không để trà thoát hơi, tỉ lệ thân vòi hợp lý, thoát nước nhanh khi rót.
Thiết kế đa dạng, thân thiện với người sử dụng: Các yếu tố thoải mái được đặt lên hàng đầu (tay cầm chắc, nắp kín, tỉ lệ miệng ấm vừa đủ…).
An toàn cho người sử dụng: Được nung nhiệt cao nên đã loại bỏ hoàn toàn các tạp chất gây hại, không chứa kim loại nặng.
Hiện nay, dòng ấm chén này còn được kết hợp với các nguyên liệu khác để tạo ra những bộ ấm chén sang trọng như ấm chén men rạn bọc đồng, viền vàng…

Xem thêm: Những bí mật ít ai biết về ấm chén men rạn cổ


----------

